# 107082 Telecoms



## Altaguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience of using 107082 Telecom SL.?
They are offering what seems like quite cheap telephone calls from Spain to UK & other countries.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Altaguy said:


> Has anyone had any experience of using 107082 Telecom SL.?
> They are offering what seems like quite cheap telephone calls from Spain to UK & other countries.


There are so many like that and many don't require the entry of a prefix.

Who pays the line rental?

Who do you contact for support?

There is VERY limited info on their web page/site.


----------



## Altaguy (Jun 8, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> There are so many like that and many don't require the entry of a prefix.
> 
> Who pays the line rental?
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.
The limited info on web site bothers me, thats why I posted this enquiry.
I think you continue to pay the line rental to Movistar.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Altaguy said:


> Thanks for reply.
> The limited info on web site bothers me, thats why I posted this enquiry.
> I think you continue to pay the line rental to Movistar.


In which case, have you tried Telitec or Round Town News - with Telitec you only pay the one bill and the line rental is cheaper than directly with Movistar.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

If you already have a landline with Movistar / Telefonica for an additional monthly fee of 7.99 Euros you can have 500 minutes of 'free' International calls per month UK / USA / Worldwide available 24/7/365. Further details via 1004. I personally wouldnt touch any 3rd party company offering cheap deals... just too many cowboys out there...


----------



## Altaguy (Jun 8, 2011)

whitenoiz said:


> If you already have a landline with Movistar / Telefonica for an additional monthly fee of 7.99 Euros you can have 500 minutes of 'free' International calls per month UK / USA / Worldwide available 24/7/365. Further details via 1004. I personally wouldnt touch any 3rd party company offering cheap deals... just too many cowboys out there...


You are probably right, deals that look to good to true are probably not true.

But I would be interested to hear from anyone who has used 107082 Telecom.

Thanks.


----------

